# Fly Fishing Expo in Lake Charles



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The Contraband guys are a great bunch. I always enjoy it when they come visit our club in Houston.

Mark Machado is a very good friend of mine. If you have ever wanted to catch snook on a fly in Texas, he's your go to guy!


----------

